# Frozen water



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and yes horses drink ice water . There are buckets that work better in the cold them others they have a float in them that help keep the ice from forming this is what I use it work well


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If it's frozen it MUST be broken AT LEAST twice a day. The colder it is the more often that needs to be done. What you're telling me is basically he only has access to water once a day.

If it's a little icy they can do it themselves but often they can't/won't.

The smaller the hole the more quickly it will freeze.

Personally I just break it and let them do what they want. If there are big chunks I'll remove but otherwise just leave.

The proper way would be to remove it all and maybe add warm water.

Heated buckets are good.

Horses drink more of warm water in the winter, so if that's an issue make sure it's warm.

It does depend on how frozen it is.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Oliver, All!

My critters have access to a stream-fed pond, a regular ol' water tub, and automatic heated waterers.
Three seasons, they drink mostly from the pond, some from the tub, and limited from the waterers. Once the pond ices over, usually in early November, they switch to mostly the heated waterers, and the tub some until _it_ freezes. I get most if not all of the ice out out of the tub twice a day, and fill it with fresh water, but I only occasionally see where they have made an effort to break thru the ice.
Based on this, I would say that they prefer not to drink ice-water, at least not when it's cold out.
Best horse-keeping practice calls for 24/7 access to clean water, it doesn't sound to me as if your horse/horses are getting it, and there is no excuse beyond cheap/lazy caregivers. Many health concerns evolve from this, and I would complain loudly until it's fixed, or move my buddies elsewhere. Period.

Steve


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

On sunny days you want to take advantage of all that energy to heat the water and you need to remove any/all ice and fill them, if necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't make the, drink ice cold water. Is there a way to put a tank heater in it?


----------



## Francis M (Jan 8, 2015)

Small hole stays unfrozen longer because it is only space heat from unfrozen water can escape...once in AM works well
if temps go above freezing during day.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I only break a small hole for my horses and they do just fine. I see some of the ones I care for who like bigger holes will usually bust the ice on their own during the heat of the day (when it's weaker). Never had a problem with them drinking ice cold water or heated water. IME they usually adapt to whatever nature throws at them.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

It doesn't get frigidly cold here, but ice does form on standing water. 

My little trick is to add some electrolytes to the water which contains salt and the temp has to get a lot lower in order to freeze.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it comes down to how cold it is there.

Around here in the dead of winter the water will be frozen 10 minutes after your break it and if left all day the hole bucket will freeze. There are plenty of places even colder than here too.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> It doesn't get frigidly cold here, but ice does form on standing water.
> 
> My little trick is to add some electrolytes to the water which contains salt and the temp has to get a lot lower in order to freeze.


Save your salt. Sea water, which is already way too salty to drink, freezes at 28F (-2C), so any salt you are adding makes very little difference in the freezing point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Save your salt. Sea water, which is already way too salty to drink, freezes at 28F (-2C), so any salt you are adding makes very little difference in the freezing point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've heard never to add salt to water with out clean fresh water. You get dehydrated on salt water.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> I've heard never to add salt to water with out clean fresh water. You get dehydrated on salt water.


True. That's why you can't live on sea water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

It only gets slightly below freezing, high twenties maybe. Here, that little bit of ELECTROLYTES, which contain salt, does help keep the water from freezing. Never did it when we lived in the Upper Midwest as it would be pointless, too cold. 

And no it is not harmful to the horses in small amounts, it was recommended to me by the vet when we were rehabbing a rescue. It is also used here when it gets very hot and you are working the horses in the summertime.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My horses won't drink icy water if they've got a choice and in this freezing weather even though they've got water outside they're coming in and drinking a lot more inside where the waters warmed


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

How do you keep your horses--are they in stalls? If so, the ice won't make much of a difference. If they are drinking icy water while battling a winter wind it's harder for them to keep warm.
Horses will drink when they need to. In the winter here in IL we have had temperatures below -20F (w/wind chill) and I've cared for my horses through 29 winters. Horses do not drink as heavily in the winter as they do in the summer. Mine will empty their 60 gallon tank in just 2 hot, summer days, but not drink 1/2 of the same amount now, in January.
Just this morning (horses in the back yard), I fed and watered my 3 in their stalls, and then turned them with just hay. They will not get another drink until about 2 hours from now, and they'll be fine.
You refer to "tubs" for water? Just what is that? I use rubber livestock buckets for my horses, and I carry water to them that isn't frozen. If there is ice in their water bucket, I kick, throw, pound or hammer it out, which isn't hard since the rubber is flexible. I then, put my (5 gallon plastic, paint) buckets upside down on the posts in front of my barn's loft so that they will drain and dry and be ready for use next time. I "retire" my water trough for the winter in December and then, don't use it again until March/April. Leaving it with ice can, and will, destroy it. _(I own a 110 gallon steel tank that sprung a leak and it has become my baby chick brooder, with the bottom covered with dirt and can accommodate 25 chicks at a time.)_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Francis M said:


> Small hole stays unfrozen longer because it is only space heat from unfrozen water can escape.


Not true. While the speed at which that one area freezes may be less, ultimately you have more already frozen and the entire surface will be frozen over more quickly than if you break all the ice and remove the chunks. Relativity only counts in physics - not in actual use.

What we used to do was break the ice, scoop out the chunks with a large laddle and add hot water. The end result was warm-ish water. We did this twice a day.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Corporal, All!

Water tub: I had to look  Rubbermaid calls them "stock tanks".
The one that has survived the last couple winters came from the flea market, an oval rubbery plastic tank/tub which holds 15 or 20 gallons, and is flexible enough that you can flip it over and stomp on it to break the ice out. Ours lives out in the pasture under a "farm" faucet, with no reasonable way to run power to it for a heater. Prior to installing the automatic waterers in the barn, I used a larger tub with an electric heater in the bottom. It worked just fine, but I got tired of wrestling with frozen hoses trying to keep it filled in the winter. The automatic waterers were expensive, and a pain to install, but they have been trouble free so far, and they are real easy to take care of on a daily basis.
Whatever you use, just be sure your large children have plenty of water, and watch to be sure they are all drinking. Some neighbors had problems with their animals not drinking. They discovered that their tank heater was bad and shocking the horses when they tried to get a drink. How's that for negative reinforcement?

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We use a Rubbermaid stock tank when the pond ice gets too thick to chop. We check it twice a day and will put a heater in if it gets iced over quickly. We run the cord through a pipe because our cows have proven to like the taste of cords.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

When it is really cold we haul hot water 3 times a day to melt/warm up their tub. All other times its twice a day, they are watered.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The outdoor water heaters really do run up your electricity bill


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I stopped using a water trough heater when it shocked my mare. Now I use heavy duty rubber buckets (I believe someone on here suggested them to me). When water freezes in plastic buckets, it causes the bucket to crack, but the rubber buckets won't break. Often, you can just tip them over, and stomp on the bottom of the bucket and out pops the ice. Lately it's been freezing really bad so we've been using two buckets and just switching them out. Bring one in, so that the ice melts a little so that we can dump it and use the other for their current water. Works just fine! My sheep are using a rubber bucket too. I generally give them water twice a day because as someone else mentioned, they tend to drink less in winter. A lot of times, I'll bring water to them and they will just ignore it, especially if there is snow on the ground and they have been eating some of that.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

You could insulate your buckets. My dad built me an awesome box with panels on the front to collect sunlight, then we filled it with insulation and stuck my stock tank in it. Started using it the other day and so far so good with temp in the teens! Then I took some of my old horse blankets, and wrapped the buckets we use in their stalls with them to insulate them. I even stuffed my shipping boots inside the wrapping to add a little extra lol! Theres all kinds of DIY to insulate your buckets, but this was what I did on the whim because I was desperate the other night. We can't really use heaters so I had to figure something else out. You can also add some sugar in the water to help lower the freezing point.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Water is a great conductor or electricity and horses have died drinking from a trough that has a heater with a loose wire. I won't go anywhere NEAR one.
If you have to carry water in paint buckets, you need to tip them over to let them drain so that you won't crack them. I have 3 wooden posts in front of my barn, to keep you from backing up your truck into the barn when you load into the loft, and I store my buckets there, upside down, all year round. I can always find them, and they won't have a block of ice in the winter.
If you cannot afford a safe heated unit, consider one of these:
High Country Insulated Bucket - Statelinetack.com
Save up for it. These insulted units have been around for over 30 years now, and they keep water from freezing for many hours.
I use rubber watering buckets. If I leave water to turn to ice, I can unhook them and bang the ice out, or kick them, or punch them. They last a LOOONNNNGGG time and for $15.00/bucket or less that you don't have to replace, it's cost effective against the plastic 5 gallon bucket at $3/bucket or more, that has to be replaced.
If you can afford it, THIS won't shock your horse, either.
http://www.statelinetack.com/item/25-gal-solar-powered-water-trough/BSA40/


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

I'am fortunate enough to have an under ground ever flow system. Our well fills our house with water, over flows to our barn tank & to the pasture trough. then runs off into the ditch. I will lug warm water to barn with electrolytes but normally they're left half full by morning, not frozen with tracks to the trough.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Very cool^.

Just have to add- be careful with all this beating of buckets. I have gotten plenty of lovely bruises when underestimating!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Study after study has shown that horses drink water the BEST when the water has been heated in some fashion in the middle of winter. 

Thus if your BO is only busting the ice in the water (because they are not heated) your horses may not be drinking as much as they could be, due to the water being very cold. 

We are always concerned about water intake in the winter due to the risk of impaction colic. 

Can you put heated water buckets in your own horses stalls? That would be your best option. 

I live in North Dakota and we always have heated water tanks. And even those can freeze up from time to time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When horses are mostly at grass in the summer they're getting a lot of water from it so if they drink more its because they're hot and not so much that they need it for digestion
In the winter on hay they're getting a lot more dry fibre especially if you can't even soak it because its going to freeze into a solid lump
A lot of dry fibre and not enough water is a pretty good way to get impaction colic


----------

